# Boots with 8 in stiffness



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I'd say if 32's fit your feet stay with them. It's not easy to find a comfortable boot especially on requests from strangers because everyone feet are totally different. But Northwave Decades at least for me.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

I run Maysis. Love 'em. K2 lists them as flex 4 out of 5, I'd say that's on the high side. I have found you can control flex to a pretty good degree with the outer Boa, and I don't crank the snot out of it, so you may be able to get 'em that stiff. Definitely not cementing your legs stiff, but easily east coast fat guy charging hard stiff enough.

I also have rather high arches. My feet can get painful on really long runs, especially slow traverses or stopping a lot. If I loosen my ankle strap for the lift rides they're fine. I've never had a boot (hard or soft) that didn't hurt at some point, so I'd put them in the win column for comfort.

I had to google Mortons Neuroma just to find out what it is, so I'm no real help on that one.

So yeah, I dig 'em. YMMV.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

My 32 binary boas are a pretty stiff boot. Definitely past mid stiff. I love 'em. 

I have a high instep along with other gnarly foot deformities. These are a dual boa boot. Most comfortable boot I've worn so far. 

(...full disclosure, I ride with Sidas custom molded insoles in all my boots. Won't ride without them.)

The increase in "board response" from wearing a stiffer boot has been awesome also!


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

32 TM-2 XLT are very stiff but not cement like especially after break-in. I picked up the Jones version on sale this year to eventually replace my current tm-2s and I'm really happy that the old ones still feel responsive even though they've softened a bit over a season and a half.


----------



## Ole (Mar 25, 2019)

Thanks for all the answers.

I think the problem with my 32 Lashed are a combinationn of factors. My longest foot is 27.8 cm, and I took a chance on a pair of 280 mondosize (10 US) I got for a really good price. They fit (by a hair), but I keep wanting to tighten them for more support, then they get too tight and my Morton Neuroma kicks in (anyone else in here that has this?). So I`ve come to the conclusion to get some stiffer ones in 285. If I can narrow down a few now and find a pair on sale before easter, I might pull the trigger. Otherwise I`ll go to a shop next season and try different ones and get professional help.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Getting boots that are too large probably won't be the right answer. Despite the rated stiffness if they're too big for your feet they won't feel stiff at all, and you'll have to tighten them even more than the ones you have now.

Stiffer boots in your current size might help since you won't have to tighten them down as much.


----------



## Ole (Mar 25, 2019)

Ok, that raises the question: Which size is "correct" on a 27.8 cm foot? I thought it was 285, and that I was pushing it with going for 280.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Ole said:


> Ok, that raises the question: Which size is "correct" on a 27.8 cm foot? I thought it was 285, and that I was pushing it with going for 280.


280 is correct. Have you measured width?


----------



## Ole (Mar 25, 2019)

I think it`s difficult to measure width exact, but it seems to be 11 cm. I think thats more on the narrow than most with the same lenght?


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Ole said:


> I think it`s difficult to measure width exact, but it seems to be 11 cm. I think thats more on the narrow than most with the same lenght?


If it's 11cm that's wider than average, almost EE width. That gives you only one option, the Burton Photon Wide. Check your width measurements again since that plays a big factor in selecting a boot.


----------



## Ole (Mar 25, 2019)

Alright, then I`m getting somewhere. It`s definatley 11 cm. I`ve heard Mortons Neuroma is more a problem if the boot is too narrow.


----------



## Ole (Mar 25, 2019)

So that puts me in size 10 US / 43 EU / 28 cm Burton Photon Boa Wide. Any sellers? I`ll have to wait for the 2020 to be released i guess..


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Ole said:


> So that puts me in size 10 US / 43 EU / 28 cm Burton Photon Boa Wide. Any sellers? I`ll have to wait for the 2020 to be released i guess..


OOS everywhere. You might be able to squeeze into Salomon wides, but Wiredsport will be able to advise better. He will ask for measurement pictures to confirm your numbers.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Ole said:


> Ok, that raises the question: Which size is "correct" on a 27.8 cm foot? I thought it was 285, and that I was pushing it with going for 280.


I'm 27.8 and 27.7, and I wear a pair of size 9 Ride Fuses (270) with a 9.5 (275) liner. I couldn't bare riding size 10 ThirtyTwo TM2s, they felt too small... go figure. Every foot and every boot is different, don't assume you have to size up, instead find a boot that works in your true size. If you haven't I would really recommend looking at the Fuse, for me super comfortable and quite a bit stiffer than your Lashed.


----------



## Ole (Mar 25, 2019)

Phedder said:


> I'm 27.8 and 27.7, and I wear a pair of size 9 Ride Fuses (270) with a 9.5 (275) liner. I couldn't bare riding size 10 ThirtyTwo TM2s, they felt too small... go figure. Every foot and every boot is different, don't assume you have to size up, instead find a boot that works in your true size. If you haven't I would really recommend looking at the Fuse, for me super comfortable and quite a bit stiffer than your Lashed.


Yeah, my size 10 ThirtyTwo`s fit, but they feel a bit small, and that makes sense if my foot is wide. I know every boot is different, so the best thing would be to try on a bunch in a shop before I buy, but I`m willing to take a chance on Photon Wide. Seems like Backcountry.com have a pair of 10s for sale, but they don`t ship to Norway it seems (?)..

If I don`t manage to get the Photon Wide now, I`ll add Ride Fuse to the list of boots to try on


----------



## Ole (Mar 25, 2019)

Ole said:


> Yeah, my size 10 ThirtyTwo`s fit, but they feel a bit small, and that makes sense if my foot is wide. I know every boot is different, so the best thing would be to try on a bunch in a shop before I buy, but I`m willing to take a chance on Photon Wide. Seems like Backcountry.com have a pair of 10s for sale, but they don`t ship to Norway it seems (?)..
> 
> If I don`t manage to get the Photon Wide now, I`ll add Ride Fuse to the list of boots to try on


After looking a bit closer I think backcountry.com only has the non-wide version actually, so I guess I`ll get new boots the proper way next season.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Ole said:


> After looking a bit closer I think backcountry.com only has the non-wide version actually, so I guess I`ll get new boots the proper way next season.


Unfortunately wide boots sell out start of the season every year


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Ole said:
> 
> 
> > After looking a bit closer I think backcountry.com only has the non-wide version actually, so I guess I`ll get new boots the proper way next season.
> ...


Well balls... Maybe I'll find some leftover boots where the last is just wide enough from the get go.


----------

